# Help day 54 of pregnancy and not eatting



## Katie1168 (May 23, 2011)

Hi,

Just after some advice. My little dog is now day 54 into her pregnancy and has not eaten much for two days and I am a little concerned. She is normally on a RAW diet. We have stuck with that. But since Tuesday tea time she has not eaten much. I boiled some chicken up and she refused it last night but has had a few bits for breakfast (hand fed). 

Is this something to be concerned over? Or am I being over protective. She is very quiet and sleep most of the day. She pretty much is stuck to me like glue.

Temp is 37.5 which it has been all week. Drinking as normal.

Any advice on the subject would be gratefully received.

Thank you


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Katie1168 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just after some advice. My little dog is now day 54 into her pregnancy and has not eaten much for two days and I am a little concerned. She is normally on a RAW diet. We have stuck with that. But since Tuesday tea time she has not eaten much. I boiled some chicken up and she refused it last night but has had a few bits for breakfast (hand fed).
> 
> ...


Approx canine gestation is 62/63 days, are you sure of your dates?

A few days before birth they may stop eating and also start nesting.

A dogs normal temperature is 100 - 102.5 Degrees farhenheight which is if Ive calculated correctly 38 degrees C - 39 degrees C.
Usually if the temp drops to 99 degrees F which again if Ive calculated correctly 37 degrees C or lower then approx 24 hours after temp drop 1st stage of labour usually begins.

Thats perfect approx text book. Not all dogs are perfect text book though.

This may be of help if its your first litter, further down it covers preparations for whelping, whelping and all the way through.

http://images.akc.org/pdf/breeders/resources/guide_to_breeding_your_dog.pdf
If should help as a guide without tons of reading as a check list.

Another good link too is 6 common whelping problems.

The 6 most common problems during and post whelping (canine pregnancy)

Although Ive not bred I have a friend who is an experienced breeder, the only other advice really is that if you are worried and think there may be something not right get her checked out perhaps.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Would add there are some experienced breeders on the forum, who may be able to advise you better, and hopefully they will see this. It should give the thread a bump at lease hopefully so it may be noticed.


----------



## Katie1168 (May 23, 2011)

Thank you Sled dog hotel. I have had my nose stuck into "Book of the Bitch" I will read the links. Many thanks again


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Katie1168 said:


> Thank you Sled dog hotel. I have had my nose stuck into "Book of the Bitch" I will read the links. Many thanks again


As said it will bump your post to the top at least so hopefully any breeders on will see it and probably advise you better from experience which is something I personally dont have Im afraid although I have a friend whos experienced.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

If she is definitely only on day 54 and the only thing you have been able to get her to eat for two days is a little chicken hand fed i would be a bit worried , regarding her temp are you sure your thermometer is working right as it shouldn't really have been that low for the past week. 

What breed is she and do you have any idea what size litter she is carrying? It is possible for a bitch especially the toy breeds to whelp anytime from day 58 and have a viable litter so is there any chance that you may have your days wrong?


----------



## Katie1168 (May 23, 2011)

Hi thanks for your reply. Tilly is a little cross cavalier and toy poodle. She had a bit of fun on 6th Jan (that's another story). She was scanned on 7th Feb and vet agreed with dates and showed up 3 pups. So 63 days is not until 10th March. She is not showing any signs of being ill, in pain or labour. Phoned the vet not so long ago as I am concerned. She just said keep an eye on her offer her tip-bits and bring her in tomorrow if she continues not to eat. Think I will nip out and get a new thermometer just to see if the one I have is faulty.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Try her with some smelly fish in fact anything smelly , even a tin of chappie origional it stinks but is light on the stomach and often gets them interested if they are of their food .A this stage even though they often can't eat as much at each meal and are fed smaller meals more often they should always be wanting that meal when its time . Keep a check on her vulva for any discharge at the moment i would expect a clear discharge but if this turns brown / green or any blood in it then get her to the vet asap


----------



## Katie1168 (May 23, 2011)

Cheers for the advice David C. I have tried the fish, even tried to give it her off my hands (not nice) never worked. Chappie you say. I will give that a try. She has been having 4 small meals throughout the day and as you said could nt wait for her bowl to hit the floor. But since Tuesday nothing. She does not nose dive into the fridge as soon as she hear it opening either. There is no discharge at all coming away from her although her vulva is swollen like she is in season. I am off to the shop for Chappie and a new thermometer


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Her vulva still being swollen is normal for a pregnant bitch , glad there are no signs of discharge. Think now for the next week you need o cancel any plans you might have had and be prepared for a possible early delivery . What things have you got in ready for he birth? If the pups do come early you might have to help them with feeding etc so make sure you have some bottles in and milk powder ( whelpie ) from the vets , heat pad , sterilising fluid etc .


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

It does sound like she is getting ready to go into labour but could be like this for a while. My girls usually get picky in the final week and only stop eating about 24 hours prior to whelping (having said that I have had a couple of bitches eat like a horse right up to the time of whelping)! 

I would have a vet check her over for peace of mind if I were you.

Surest sign that things are proper under way for me is the bitch going in and out to garden to toilet. Thats when I switch the heatpad on (I always have the whelping box at the ready one week prior to due date).

I had a litter born 10 days early once...expected to lose them but had one pup survive. I was really surprised. Dates were correct as used a stud on one occasion only.

What breed is the Sire?


----------



## Katie1168 (May 23, 2011)

OK new thermometer purchased and showing temp at 38. Chappie, purchased offered sniffed at and a glare of "how very dare you" towards me. I will take her to the vets in the morning regardless if for no other reason than to settle my own mind. I will get some Whelpie from them too. I followed the sticky here on PF regarding the whelping kit list and "Book of Bitches" list. I also spoke to our local dogs home and they very kindly let me come in and watched a stray JRT birth only in the 3rd stage though. I have to work in the office on Monday but she is coming with me. Its quiet in the office there will only be two of us in then I have booked 2 weeks off. We have set up a rota so she and the pups will not be alone for any length of time.
Chichi thanks for your advice. Pups born 10 days early I would nt cope. The sire is a very naughty Bichon. Long story cut short: next door took in a castrated Bichon from the dogs home!!!!!. Castrated Bichon got into my garden tied off with my bitch before I got to them. Next door said don't panic he had the chop 11 days ago!!!


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

LOL a last fling for his swimmers then . Keep us informed


----------



## Katie1168 (May 23, 2011)

Doggy heaven is punishing me as many moons ago my male springer did the same to my sister in laws springer bitch!!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful puppies mind you.

Thanks for your help. I will update you. Vets tomorrow.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Ha....those little blighters managed to swim to their goal! 

So many people just dont realise that there are still swimmers hanging around after neuter.

Oh well..it could have been worse if the Sire had been a large breed dog

Good on you for going to view a dog in whelp. It will help no end when you come to be doggy midwife in the very near future...lol.

Book of the Bitch is a massive help. Its strange because I read that book everytime my bitches have gone into labour. Its kind of a tradition because I know the book inside out and back to front but it kept me occupied in the middle of the night when waiting for pups to arrive. I cant concentrate on books or mags when pups time is imminent but Book of the Bitch. ..I could lose myself in it....Strange woman that I am:blush:

Have you got scales handy and of course the camera.....:wink:

Please keep us updated


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Katie1168 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just after some advice. My little dog is now day 54 into her pregnancy and has not eaten much for two days and I am a little concerned. She is normally on a RAW diet. We have stuck with that. But since Tuesday tea time she has not eaten much. I boiled some chicken up and she refused it last night but has had a few bits for breakfast (hand fed).
> 
> ...


Are you sure of your dates? she could be close to due date?, keep an eye on her and dont leave her alone in the house, if you have to go out make sure someone is there with her, have your vets number at hand. good luck.


----------



## Katie1168 (May 23, 2011)

To this day we don't how he got into the garden. Their vet told them it was a possibility that he could still sire but very small. Tilly's tummy isn't saying small. He is a sweet nature little dog too, thankfully. Scales are in the whelping room ready and waiting. I have a phone with a camera, vets number is on speed dial aswell. She has no interest in her whelping box at all at the moment. Ignores it not even sniffed it. She is very close to my eldest son and we have put some of his old tee shirts in there but she aint interested. 
Book of Bitches has been read over and over again. But I am not sure the information is sinking in. The dogs home were only to happy to help. The little JRT had four strong pups with no complications it was a great experience. Thank you for your support.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Katie1168 said:


> To this day we don't how he got into the garden. Their vet told them it was a possibility that he could still sire but very small. Tilly's tummy isn't saying small. He is a sweet nature little dog too, thankfully. Scales are in the whelping room ready and waiting. I have a phone with a camera, vets number is on speed dial aswell. She has no interest in her whelping box at all at the moment. Ignores it not even sniffed it. She is very close to my eldest son and we have put some of his old tee shirts in there but she aint interested.
> Book of Bitches has been read over and over again. But I am not sure the information is sinking in. The dogs home were only to happy to help. The little JRT had four strong pups with no complications it was a great experience. Thank you for your support.


Hey, don't worry about the lack of interest in the whelping box. None of mine even look at the whelping box until after the pups are born. My pups are usually born on my bed or an armchair....whatever takes their Mum's fancy really (I have duvets, towels, etc., to cover up the surfaces - that I throw away afterwards - as it does get a bit messy). Their wish is my command

Sounds like you are completely ready for those pups...hopefully they will hang on in there for a few days yet though...fingers crossed.

Getting a bitch pregnant 11 days after neuter isn't exceptional. I would have said it was quite probable up to 2 weeks after and possible for a bit longer than that. Sperm can be determined little critters:huh:


----------



## Katie1168 (May 23, 2011)

Update on Tilly. She is fine. Woke up to a note from my eldest son "Mum, Tilly ate half a ham and cheese sandwich with tomato sauce with me before we went to bed" Suppose something is better than nothing.

She refused her game mince this morning. We have seen the vet. Vet said temps are spot on, no discharge (I knew that already). As far as not much eating, I am not to worry as she is fit and healthy. She said she will eat if she is hungry and as she is sleeping alot she is reserving her energy and food supply so she wont need as much to eat. Advice was not to fuss, give her 4 small meals a day. If she eats it great if not don't worry and don't fuss over her. That has not really reassured me. So we will take it one day at a time and hope she hangs on to the pups for another week. 

Chichi, I think she will take up to having the pups on my sons bed which fills him with horror. We have some ground sheets standing by just incase along with old duvet, blankets and sheets.

Thanks guys you have all been great.


----------



## blakesmum (Oct 11, 2011)

so pleased to read that tilly is fine . they are all different. my eldest bitch stopped eating a day or two before she whelped but her daughter ate right up to just before she gave birth. i know it's easy to say, but try not to worry too much. she sounds as if she is fine in herself and at least your vet has verified this


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Our girl had the odd day running up to her welping dates where she didn't want to eat, we hand fed her tripe, cooked chicken and she loved the royal canin puppy mouse, as long as she is drinking I wouldn't worry to much, she will eat when she feels like it. Good luck when the time comes x


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I am glad the Mother to be is doing well. At least you can relax now and wait for those little pups to make their entrance...such an exciting time!

Whenever I have a litter due....word goes round the family for sheets..towels..blankets..etc..you can never have to many...especially if Mum to be decides your bed is the Delivery Suite lol.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

My bitch is raw fed and she hardly ate from around 3 wks pregnant, I tried giving little and often but by the end she was pretty much living on fresh air. She whelped at 58 days delivering 11 pups which made me suspect her reluctance to eat was probably also due to lack of stomach space. Her mother whelped at 56 days and also had 11 pups but ate like a horse throughout her whole pregnancy.
Good luck.


----------



## Katie1168 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. Still not much eating going on. She had 2 veal ribs in total yesterday 125g of food. But I am going to take the vets advice and not fuss. She has been very restless through the night and kept me up. She wanted cuddles and wee wees. Only on day 56 she needs to hang in for a bit longer. She took a chicken wing this morning but for now its hiding it her basket. Normally I would nt allow this but I am thinking she may well eat it when I am not looking. I will give her an hour.

Bluegirl your post is reassuring thank you. Her weight has increased from 5.9KG too 8.2kg. So she has piled on the weight. I think Tilly will have 4 pups max. Your girls both whelped before the 60-63 day wow and big litters too. That's some going, well done. And really nice to read positive stuff when litters are born under the 60-63 day bench mark.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I had a whippet she'll at 56 days 10 pups all did well. I also had the bitches mother who went 6 days over due. The nearest I've had to the due date was 2 days early.


----------

